# Having trouble finding a brisket



## stickyfingers (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been looking in my locla grocery stores for a brisket, but all I'm seeing is a corned beef brisket. Advice please.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 26, 2010)

My local grocery stores don't carry them either.I go to Sams or Walmart or Costco or Resturant Depot.. Or maybe there is a local meat shop? Good luck......


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 26, 2010)

I've always expected to find such things at the same places you've looked. Imagine my surprise when I found full briskets (and lots of them) at our WalMart. I don't do grocery shopping there, but now I can usually find the larger cuts there when I don't feel like driving a couple towns over to the butcher shop.


----------



## r 12 (Jun 26, 2010)

I  have smoked several  corn beef brisket and all have turned out real good. you may want to try.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would go to some of them places that Mike (Jax Gator) said to look in. You have to be able to buy a good brisket somewhere in your town. So keep looking for you always want some good brisket for some really good entertaining grub.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 26, 2010)

I googled "upstate sc butcher" and found some stuff.  Where exactly are you?  There's an Anderson Butcher Shop I might have to stop at next time I drive by Easley.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in  Spartanburg, SC. Did find a butcher Greenville....thanks for the idea.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jun 26, 2010)

Let us know what you find.  I live in NC but work in GA alot so I pick stuff up along the way home all the time.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe you can find a local rancher or wholesaler, too.  While they typically sell in bulk, sometimes you can custom-order specific cuts from them.  This is the case where I am -- I can call up the ranch on Monday and say "I need such-and-such", and he will have it fresh for me on Thursday.


----------



## patriots (Jun 27, 2010)

For some reason up here in Boston, the local chain stores dont carry fresh brisket uncorned or pork butts. being in food service I buy direct from a large meat packer. When I have asked at the stores, they look at me like i have two heads. not alot of people do smoking in this area. There are some, but not untill I started did people on my block even now how to do it and how long and a labor of love it is. Now when I get the smoker going they know that good things are on the way. I always share, but not the burnt bits. lol


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 27, 2010)

Yep I always hit up Walmart or Sams Club when I do a brisket.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 30, 2010)

I found a nice selection of briskets at a local Publix. Fresh not frozen.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Sometimes my Shop-rite has them other times they don't.  I've got to give Walmart a try


----------



## warthog (Jul 2, 2010)

Get mine at Restaurant Depot here in NJ.


----------



## dick foster (Jul 2, 2010)

Lucky for me I have a very nice market close by with a truly awesome meat department. It's chock full of good butchers and they will cut anything I want special for my  smoker. They have great meat there too. For anyone near me, Los Gatos, CA, or the SF bay area, it's a small chain called Larnadis. http://www.lunardis.com/

However, I still do buy some stuff at Costco.

Where in upstate SC, I went to HS in Cheraw?


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jul 2, 2010)

A little TidBit about Walmart meat (not sure about Sam's). It is pre-packaged days before it reaches there distribution centers, it may stay there for a few days before it reaches the store so they pump them full with preservatives. My wife found this out a few years ago when the company started changing structually after the Walton's were no longer running the business. I have bought the same cut meat there and at the local grocery store and there is a difference in look and in taste. I know several people, some Walmart employee's, who have stopped buying meat there because of this. Just a little heads up.


----------



## flip (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't help the OP but it looks like they've found a butcher for their needs.

http://www.bjs.com/general/locator/map_directions?locationId=018

I've been able to find flat's @ BJ's pretty reliably. Granted, they're smaller (4# to 6#) and no whole packers, but I'm there fairly often anyhow. Also, they've almost always got single packed butts. every now and again I can find the two pack.
 


patriots said:


> For some reason up here in Boston, the local chain stores dont carry fresh brisket uncorned or pork butts.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up  Chiliehead


----------



## lutznutz (Jul 3, 2010)

Does Restaurant Depot require some sort of proof of business to use them?


----------



## ptbrauch (Jul 4, 2010)

You could always talk to the manager of your local grocery store and see if he can order one for you.


----------



## cromag (Jul 5, 2010)

I have smoked a brisket once and I went to walmart. They had 9 to choose from and it was delicious


----------



## warthog (Jul 6, 2010)

LutzNutz said:


> Does Restaurant Depot require some sort of proof of business to use them?


If you are a KCBS member you can get a free pass. No resale certificate required.


----------



## chomper (Aug 2, 2010)

I live in Northern California and the brisket selection is pretty slim.  I just returned from a trip to TX and while there I perused the meat section of the local grocery store and was amazed at the selection of briskets.  They had packers, flats and something called the grocers cut (or something like that).  Bottom line ... a huge selection compared to my local options.


----------



## venture (Aug 2, 2010)

Is there a Smart and Final near you?


----------



## eman (Aug 2, 2010)

Y'all got tri tps and we got briskets.

 Have never seen a tip in louisiana.


----------



## dick foster (Aug 3, 2010)

Where in Nor Cal? I live in Los Gatos and have found that the Lunardi's chain here in the bar area has a really good meat department. At least the one here in Los Gatos does. The butchers down there will cut and trim a brisket or butt any way I want it. Or anything else I want for that matter. You might say they aim to please.  

Here is their website link. Check to see if they have a store near you and give them a try if they do.

http://www.lunardis.com/


----------



## chomper (Aug 3, 2010)

Dick Foster said:


> Where in Nor Cal? I live in Los Gatos and have found that the Lunardi's chain here in the bar area has a really good meat department. At least the one here in Los Gatos does. The butchers down there will cut and trim a brisket or butt any way I want it. Or anything else I want for that matter. You might say they aim to please.
> 
> Here is their website link. Check to see if they have a store near you and give them a try if they do.
> 
> http://www.lunardis.com/


I am in Folsom, just outside of Sacramento.  I get down to the bay area fairly often, I may need to bring a cooler with me next time and pay a visit to Lunardis.


----------



## chomper (Aug 3, 2010)

Venture said:


> Is there a Smart and Final near you?


One about 10 miles away, I have never been there.


----------



## ramkilr (Aug 6, 2010)

For those of you in the San Jose, Ca area - the Smart&Final on Hillsdale Ave has several briskets in their meat aisle right now; they're 10-15 lbs and are priced at $1.79 per lb...


----------



## rp ribking (Aug 6, 2010)

My local market does not carry any packer brisket's (they did at 1 time, a long, long time ago), cause they are 2 expensive to the consumer. So I get the packers at Wally World, they must have the market on them. 

RP


----------



## jeffdinnc (Dec 25, 2010)

I usually go to Walmart but with the tidbit by Bayou above I may begin to look elsewhere.  Local Harris Teeter usually only sells small ones (4-5 lbs).


----------



## quint (Dec 26, 2010)

I WAS HAVING THE SAME TROUBLE SO I CALLED THE NEW YORK BUTCHER SHOP HERE IN GREENVILLE SC AND HAD MINE ORDERED, IT WAS THE SAME PRICE I WAS QUOTED FROM WALLMART, CERTIFIED BLACK ANGUS, IT WAS MY CHRISTMAS BRISKET AND THEY HAVE A RUB THAT IS AWESOME,  GOOD LUCK


----------



## alwaysbesmokin (Jan 4, 2015)

It does seem almost impossible to find brisket in your local grocer. I get mine usually from specialty meat markets. Brisket is something you just don't find at your grocery store due to the size portions of it.


----------

